# detached garage



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

A couple of pics of a 20' x 20' detached garage I built. I did all work except concrete and siding. It has a green (to match house) 5V metal roof (can't see in pictures)


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks good...open those doors and show us your handy work!


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice! If you don't mind sharing, how much did it cost for everything? 

And definately open those doors, I wanna see inside!


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

kimberland30 said:


> Very nice! If you don't mind sharing, how much did it cost for everything?
> 
> And definately open those doors, I wanna see inside!


I think about $8-$10k. Inside is nothing special.... tools, weights, etc...


----------



## marc412 (Apr 6, 2008)

about how long did it take you to build?


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

marc412 said:


> about how long did it take you to build?


I made good time actually (I think) It took about two months and that was with a 2 week delay waiting on vinyl sub before I could tie in underground electrical from house.


----------



## fbennett1125 (Apr 19, 2008)

looks great. i would kill for a nice 2 car garage, but even if we had the money we dont really have room in the yard.


----------

